# Listen Anarchist Matt Damon!



## AnOldHope (Apr 5, 2017)

Sure, you talk all this anti-government shit because you worked as a janitor before they discovered your genius, but notice that you went to a nice private school with Brendan Frasier, you lived ultra-rich on the system in Talented Mr. Ripley, and now you're a fucking government agent who would still be doing their wetwork if they hadn't used and betrayed.

Fuck you, Matt Damon, you're a fake anarchist, and Ben Aflleck is a better director than you.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 5, 2017)

as usual, quality content from you. 10/10 post. glad you have stuck around to make a sarcastic joke about a post that you want to be a part of somehow without actually contributing anything to the discussion.


----------



## AnOldHope (Apr 5, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> as usual, quality content from you. 10/10 post. glad you have stuck around to make a sarcastic joke about a post that you want to be a part of somehow without actually contributing anything to the discussion.



I put it in general banter because it was just to be funny, I know not everyone would find it so.

If you want to find its application to the discussion it references, its a satirical examination of the absurdity of critiquing Matt's political views because of a decision on a board, that's the contribution, I recognize satire is not always a broad recognized style.

cantcureherpes, at this point its pretty clear you have a personal problem with me, over something that would've been said weeks or months ago. That you still have some sort of issue with me over that indicates a level of fixation that means something.

Look, if you want me to not log onto this board anymore, I won't. I was on here to learn, I've steered paying work to people on the site, I've offered a place to camp coming through my area, and I've had enjoyable conversations with people. 

But whatever it is that is made you like this, I'm not looking to make things worse. If you want me to go and not come back, say so and I will.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 5, 2017)

im well aware of the reference, so no need for me to find its application to the discussion.

and no, i dont have a personal problem with you. but thats fantastic that you believe that you are the only person i call out on bullshit. maybe that says something about you?



AnOldHope said:


> But whatever it is that is made you like this, I'm not looking to make things worse. If you want me to go and not come back, say so and I will.



if you are asking my personal opinion on you not logging in and giving me more stuff to sift through regarding peoples bullshit then sure, yea ide prefer you not log in anymore, hell delete yer account while yer at it. but thats not my call.


----------



## AnOldHope (Apr 5, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> im well aware of the reference, so no need for me to find its application to the discussion.
> 
> and no, i dont have a personal problem with you. but thats fantastic that you believe that you are the only person i call out on bullshit. maybe that says something about you?
> 
> ...



If you were aware of the reference, you'd have seen the contribution you said wasn't there.

You found my above post bullshit to be called out by a mod? Because a post in banter didn't contribute to the discussion, even you were supposedly aware of how it did contribute?

It is your call to decide how you treat people. There are people here who can tell when there's a real problem and when someone's making it personal. They'll see what they see.

I'll figure out how to delete my account and do it. When mods can treat people like shit and the board lets it go, then that's the board. Its your board. I'll find or make one that isn't like that.

Good luck. I honestly hope whatever happened to you gets better or you find a way to be okay with it.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 5, 2017)

https://squattheplanet.com/faq/delete-account/

yer so pressed that something happend to me to make me this way. ide love to tell you something fun, but this is just me.


----------



## Tude (Apr 5, 2017)

WHEW - STOP IT!!! This thread started as a satire as I believe from an earlier thread! Just stop both of you please. You are both great people. PM me please.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 5, 2017)

Tude said:


> WHEW - STOP IT!!! This thread started as a satire as I believe from an earlier thread! Just stop both of you please. You are both great people. PM me please.



Like and AGREE.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 5, 2017)

Everything about this thread is fucking hilarious. SOMEONE is a big Matt Damon fan apparently...


----------



## roguetrader (Apr 6, 2017)

@AnOldHope - don't go - just stay and produce better content ! I did find your initial post slightly amusing and admit I've posted stuff in the past that I thought was hilarious - but others probably didn't.... the problem is the boards get clogged up with crap that EVERYBODY has to wade through, for the Mods this has got to be as tedious as the thousand times repeated beginners questions.... so the skill is posting stuff that is concise, interesting, relevant and maybe funny as well - fortunately I've now realised that just recounting a few tales from my sorry life beats my crap jokes all day long....


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 6, 2017)

I think posts like this should be tagged humor. I think we should use tags on here more. Humor is good.


----------



## todd (Apr 6, 2017)

ben Affleck is a better director by far


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 6, 2017)

@Dmac i appreciate the 3 stupid ratings, i really do. but dont you think a better way to contribute to the topic would to be to make a comment about it so others besides me could see how you feel?


----------



## todd (Apr 6, 2017)

maybe he was in a Jason Bourne movie and had all his fingers cut off in interrogation except his one finger he uses to hit dislike?


----------



## AAAutin (Apr 6, 2017)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, let's all take it down a notch: Matt Damon hasn't even directed anything yet!


----------



## Dmac (Apr 6, 2017)

@cantcureherpes Everyone can see who rates what, what. I do think You are being stupid and trying to censure what and how someone posts. If someone had replied to you the way you have replied to @AnOldHope , you would have reacted worse than him. Case in point, I rate your posts stupid and you have to make a big deal about it. GET OVER YOURSELF or change your name to Bitchy McCensureship.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 6, 2017)

Dmac said:


> @cantcureherpes Everyone can see who rates what, what. I do think You are being stupid and trying to censure what and how someone posts. If someone had replied to you the way you have replied to @AnOldHope , you would have reacted worse than him. Case in point, I rate your posts stupid and you have to make a big deal about it. GET OVER YOURSELF or change your name to Bitchy McCensureship.



no, people can not see peoples ratings. that is just for the person receiving the rating. 

im not trying to "censure" (yer spelling)


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 6, 2017)

I've enjoyed @AnOldHope s posts... Me and my partner made $270 and he was very kind to us. @cantcureherpes ive always enjoyed you as a mod and contributer but I do think this was a bit harsh and uncalled for. Just so ya know too man you can see who rates what. You press "list" next to the ratings given and it'll list em out.
I thought this post was a lighthearted joke and the OP make me chuckle so.. Idk seemed unneeded man


----------



## Dmac (Apr 6, 2017)

@cantcureherpes I can go to any post that has a rating and hit the "list" icon, that is just to the right of the ratings and it shows who posted what rating. Try it yourself, you might learn something. And you can take your passive aggressive posts about spelling and stick them the same place your head seams to be


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 6, 2017)

Jesus I can't believe IM saying this but everyone chill out. This post was a bloody joke. Cmon traveling folk don't be so aggro


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 8, 2017)

Haha, okay, calm down folks. @AnOldHope's post was actually kinda funny and I got the joke, so no harm there. 

@cantcureherpes, I think maybe you might have taken that post out of context and blown it up into something it wasn't meant to be. Also, i know it's hard when things get emotional, but one part of being a staff member of StP is learning a certain level of detachment. This includes not telling people to delete their accounts, it comes off as a bit unprofessional when coming from someone who has the 'staff' banner on their account. 

Thanks!


----------



## creature (Apr 9, 2017)

goddamn..'yall sound like a bunch of fucking anarchists..

& we all know that Matt is actually an infiltrator for the white house..

we must *not* allow him the secret codes!!!

the matrix will dissolve, & elon musk & iron man will program our corpses into anti-dark matter powered zombies whose compulsion will be to make walmart & geopolitics REAL!!!!

remember: right now the chemical weapons are all just in your head, so it's important we eat each other's brains, preferably as painfully as possible, so that the defensive component of imagination is decreased towards the inverse cube of the crainial volume that had previously been functioning as a buffer against theoretical imperatives..

neo-cortical implants not withstanding, as zombies everything willbe ****exactly the same**** !!! ONLY REAL!!!!!!!

O, Oh God..

REAL chemical weapons!!

REAL meaness!!

REAL fucking hungry people!!!

i think i need taco bell & a beer..

remember, if matt gets the codes, *you'll never be able to tell the difference*, so we absolutely, positively must *STP*..i mean.. *STOP* him!!!!


----------



## pewpew (Apr 16, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> im well aware of the reference, so no need for me to find its application to the discussion.
> 
> and no, i dont have a personal problem with you. but thats fantastic that you believe that you are the only person i call out on bullshit. maybe that says something about you?
> 
> ...


You are pretty butthurt about alot of stuff tho....just saying.


----------



## Grubblin (Apr 18, 2017)

pewpew said:


> You are pretty butthurt about alot of stuff tho....just saying.



I agree completely with @pewpew. You @cantcureherpes seem to have been butthurt over every little thing for the past few months. Every time I get on chat it seems as if you're running someone into the ground for having the simplest misunderstanding and asking the wrong questions. It has to be bad bc I never get on chat. I thought this site was to teach and help, not demean. Then this? Someone makes a joke about a rich actor asshole and you go nuclear.

I thought this site was supposed to be for anarchist with the opinion of US against the the mainstream world, not of US against the the mainstream world and ESPECIALLY US AGAINST US - as you seem to believe.

One more thing. Before you go checking someone on their spelling, perhaps you should check your punctuation, or rather, complete lack thereof. Refer to just about any post you've ever done for an example.


----------



## Dmac (Apr 20, 2017)

I see that @AnOldHope has deleted his account. That's too bad, he did not deserve to be treated like he was by someone who let a little authority go to his head.


----------



## PriusFuck (Apr 25, 2017)

It's a shame that @anoldhope deleted his account. I've been noticing that some moderators are against humor, and this entire thread pisses me off.


----------



## notacarniegirl (May 2, 2017)

todd said:


> ben Affleck is a better director by far


Then Matt Damon is REALLY bad, cuz Ben Affleck ain't that great a director either.


----------



## notacarniegirl (May 4, 2017)

NutSac said:


> Oh, and BTW Mr Damon was referenced in "Team America: World Police"! Have YOU worked with marionettes? I think not. Are YOU a puppeteer-or even know the slightest thing about PUPPETS? HA!





NutSac said:


> Mr Affleck is a GENIUS. I'd like to see YOU do what he did in PEARL HARBOR.



I'm not sure if you're being facetious, or if you're serious. Maybe because I never heard of "Team America: World Police". Sorry, I live in a cave. I never said I could do any better...cuz I'm not a director. And don't get me wrong: I actually like both Damon and Affleck, (I like Matt Damon better though,) but as actors. As far as directors go, Stanley Kubric, Quentin Tarantino, Francis Ford Copolla, etc... I just can't see Ben Affleck or Matt Damon on the list when I think of good directors. Pearl Harbor was OK though.


----------



## creature (May 5, 2017)

those were puppets???


----------

